# New posters



## Linescreamer (Sep 28, 2010)

I don't usually start topics. Lately, there has been a common thread among some new V owners/posters. Why do people ask questions without reading prior posts? Kinda strange IMHO. Also, doesn't it seems like some owners don't watch their dogs and ask questions like how do I stop this, or how do I handle that? I'm thinking Hey! If you just watched the dog you wouldn't have all these problems! : I must be old school. Matter of fact I am old school. You *NEED* to watch a puppy 100% of the time! It's like having a new born! :-X


----------



## redrover (Mar 17, 2011)

Do you think we could sticky some common problems? Nipping, for example? Just have one stickied thread with some very common methods of dealing with the problem, and then if someone's exhausted all of those options they can post a new thread? I'm sure it'd be easy to come up with a list of the most commonly asked problems, then compile a list of common training methods and plop it on the board. It'd be at the top where people could see it easily, etc.

Just my two cents!


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

> Why do people ask questions without reading prior posts? Kinda strange IMHO.


Linescreamer, I agree. The _*search tab * _  up in the upper right hand corner works great and should be used FIRST before posting. 

I am old school also. Never would I have raised my children (way back when) by asking strangers on a forum. I read a few books. Nothing takes the place of a well written book by a knowledgable author. 

redbirddog


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

I must admit... Lately it seems like I've been repeating myself a lot, and feel like maybe I ought to just bow out for a while. I enjoy being able to share things that i've learned over the years, but once or twice ought to do it.  Yes, the "search tab" could be used a little more often.


----------



## kellygh (Oct 25, 2010)

Agree with everything that has been said, so far, on this topic; however, I wouldn't want you to bow out for a while, mswhipple. Redundant or not, there is always a positive, reassuring vibe to your posts


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Well, thank you -- that's very nice of you to say! The reason these forums are nice is that people genuinely seem to want to help whenever they can, if they know a little something about the subject at hand. 

If I don't know anything about it, I try to stay out of it.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Good idea sticky common problems. I've written Calum about adding a tab on important health issues so that it stands out.

I am referring to this post: 

http://www.vizslaforums.com/index.php/topic,371.msg14753.html#msg14753

I know it's been bumped to the top of the recent column but what impressed me was Amber only posted once. What a tragedy. I met dogs who survived bloat and the owners all say the same thing: "We didn't know..." 
Perhaps putting another tab where the HOME, FORUM, SEARCH tabs are. 

Just a thought,
Julius


----------



## Macaroni (Jan 19, 2011)

While all puppies are a big responsibility, as you all know, Vizsla's are in a whole different field in regards to amount of time/energy to commit. No matter how much research / consideration you've done prior to adoption it can be very overwhelming, unless you've had a Vizsla (or similar type dog) before. Yes people could do more research to prevent regurgitation and agree it's a little annoying maybe, but it goes w/ the territory of being a new V owner. Everyone likes to think they're pup's issues are somewhat unique or wants fresh thoughts on the subject perhaps (even if answers aren't "fresh"), and hence start new posts.

If you find it annoying, then don't reply to every post...otherwise you're feeding into the apathy which is what you have issues with. People will find the info somewhere (w/in the forum, books, etc). But I don't think you should discourage discussion amongst new owners as this forum aids in their knowledge and thus aids in responsible dog owners, redundant or not.


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

> If you find it annoying, then don't reply to every post...otherwise you're feeding into the apathy which is what you have issues with.


I guess it is like _Yahoo Answers _ for me as far as responding. I like a good thought out question. A question that has been looked into by the asker and wants to dig deeper by asking someone who knows more than what they can find by a search.

Apathy is not the emotion as much as: "Hey, you made a big commitment to own a Vizsla. At least take the effort to learn about the dog."

"Why is the sky blue" is a question that you can search the internet and get enough information without asking an atmospheric forum.

*Just my opinion*. I have some, if you haven't noticed. Please never take a "rant' personally. 

I just want the best for the breed. I love the Vizsla and its very interesting history. 

The Irish Setter used to be a dynamic and popular hunting dog. Now it is just a pretty dog in the show ring and VERY few can hunt. 

Why?

You can find the answer on the internet.

Redbirddog


----------



## Crazy Kian (Aug 10, 2009)

Macaroni said:


> While all puppies are a big responsibility, as you all know, Vizsla's are in a whole different field in regards to amount of time/energy to commit. No matter how much research / consideration you've done prior to adoption it can be very overwhelming, unless you've had a Vizsla (or similar type dog) before. Yes people could do more research to prevent regurgitation and agree it's a little annoying maybe, but it goes w/ the territory of being a new V owner. Everyone likes to think they're pup's issues are somewhat unique or wants fresh thoughts on the subject perhaps (even if answers aren't "fresh"), and hence start new posts.
> 
> If you find it annoying, then don't reply to every post...otherwise you're feeding into the apathy which is what you have issues with. People will find the info somewhere (w/in the forum, books, etc). But I don't think you should discourage discussion amongst new owners as this forum aids in their knowledge and thus aids in responsible dog owners, redundant or not.


Well said Mac.

If new owners come to this forum yes, they are looking to the senior members for guidance. I know this place was a huge resource for me and my GF when we brought Kian home. As well as tapping in to the breeders mind. We too read the books and watched the vids and tv shows but it's great to hear from people who have had the experience of working with this breed for many years.

Gunnr is a great example. I believe he has had about 5+ V's in his life time and I consider him a very knowledgable person about this breed....why because his training and methods have worked for him over the years. 
I know he has been asked many times and has answered to many people about his walking at heel technique....probably over 6 times I have seen it posted on various threads. I am sure if he didn't want to he wouldn't bother to post it. He is a GREAT resource on this forum.

Like Mac said, if you do not want to respond then do not.


----------



## Macaroni (Jan 19, 2011)

redbirddog said:


> [*Just my opinion*. I have some, if you haven't noticed. Please never take a "rant' personally.


Rod, no worries, I do not take it personally, as I hope the few threads I start have been well researched (in most cases).

However as my Dad always taught me, "Don't take sh*t lying down"...if I see or have another opinion on an argument, I will offer it, so please don't take anything I say personally either. I value your knowledge and passion for the breed and look forward to reading your answers. However I don't feel there's ever any need to make others on the forum feel dumb or lousy for asking a question (not that you ever have, I just find this thread to be in that vein), even if it may be redundant, I believe that is the point of the forum.


----------



## Ms1234 (May 14, 2010)

If a post seems redundant, you have the option to simply not read or reply to the thread. I don't think discouraging posts is the way to go.


----------



## RubyRoo (Feb 1, 2011)

I am a little bummed reading this post. I am one of those newbie V owners and may have posted a question that was discussed in the past. I got books and probably read almost every site before I got my pup. I felt I did more research than most people would because that is just how I am with everything. I have always used forums on other sites as support and help with questions. I think a lot of the time, we just want to hear that what we are dealing with new puppies is normal and what is not.

I think all forums no matter what the topic will have redundant posts - nature of the beast.


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

Linescreamer

I'm definitely "old school", yet at the same time it doesn't really bother me to answer questions repeatedly. If everyone used the search function, there would be very little dialog after a few months, and dialog is where learning takes place.
There really are no "new techniques" to train a dog. With the exception of the eCollar, training has gone through repetetive cycles for decades. I guess the point being that there aren't any new questions to ask either. We know that isn't true though.
If you were to read any Horace Lytle from the turn of the century, you'd be amazed at how similar in philosophy it is to current training techniques. The same can be said for the works of Havilah Babcock, George Bird Evans, Jim Spencer, Ken Roebuck, and the Nilo Plantation. I have the first issues of Gun Dog Magazine, and probably the first 5 years of them. All relevant and still very much applicable. While Babcock and Eveans were more outdoor writers, throughout their writings are interspersed details of gun dog training.
In addition to the above writers I learned to train dogs from my dad. How to feed and water them, walk them at heel, work them, the use of choke collar and all other aspects. Basically taking care of the dogs was my responsibility growing up, and believe me, some of those lessons came the hard way. (He used to flip the bed over with me in it if the dogs weren't fed and watered before he left for work, and I was still in bed. )
Nowadays people are literally getting their first dog when the are adults and move out of their parent house. They didn't grow up with dogs like I did, and they have a lot of questions, and need guidance. It simply isn't second nature for them.
I kind of equate the repetetive questions to how many time dad rode me to take care of the dogs properly. How many times I had to be reminded by him to drive the point home. Now it's second nature, I don't even think about it.
I always thought getting a dog leash trained and heeling properly was the easiest thing in the world, until I had to write it out and explain it. A simple leash exercise that I don't even think about any longer is daunting to folks. However, the ability for a dog to heel properly on lead, or off, can mean the difference between a long life and tragedy. Same with the "Come" command. I'll repaet the proess as many times as asked if it prevents even one dog from getting hit by a car, or lost. (I tried to do a video of it to post, but Gunnr, and Tika are too far along to show the steps. I need to borrow a misbehaving Vizsla )

As for training a Vizsla. Train the dog as if you intend to hunt it, even if you never do, from the first hour you own it. That is the program for success with this breed.


----------



## Maisy Mae (Jul 22, 2011)

Well then............. We all love our dogs and spend as much time with them as possible! We are just trying to keep them healthy and happy! And I know that its frustrating but if it bothers you that much then you don't have to respond to a post if you already did to a similar one. :-\


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

> Why do people ask questions without reading prior posts? Kinda strange IMHO.


This is how Linescreamer started this thread.

Honest and correct question to ask to make for a healthy discussion. Once a member has searched the question then ask away. 

It is great that puppy owners have this forum. What a great resource. The creator of this site did a great job. 

Been blogging for going on three years. There is always something new to learn about this fantastic breed.

redbirddog


----------



## SandraDee (Oct 19, 2010)

Its the nature of message boards. If people just researched the quesstions alrerady asked, then there would likely be nothing left to chat about. There are always new people coming, old people going, new opinions that haven't been expressed before.

I agree with those that have said, if you are tired of the same questions, then don't read them, don't answer them, but maybe people who weren't herre the last time. question was asked would like to share their knowledge, so why complain about making that opportunity avaialble to them.


----------



## Linescreamer (Sep 28, 2010)

I agree with all of the prior posts and certainly wouldn't want to discourage questions. I guess, I got up and the wrong side of the bed that day, and vented a bit. : My comment was prompted by an observation in life and peoples actions in general. I have taught my children to not ask a question (especially one that is very basic) without doing some leg work on their own. If people don't do it and or don't want to be bothered that's where I get miffed! These are adults we are talking about for the most part. However, they seem to lack a quality that we need in society more today then ever. Seems people today feel entitled to not think, not put in the time, and expect the answer in a pill or silver bullet. It is evident that some people just don't want to think, work, or put in the effort to achieve something on their own. Sorry for the rant. :-X


----------



## Crazy Kian (Aug 10, 2009)

Linescreamer said:


> I agree with all of the prior posts and certainly wouldn't want to discourage questions. I guess, I got up and the wrong side of the bed that day, and vented a bit. : My comment was prompted by an observation in life and peoples actions in general. I have taught my children to not ask a question (especially one that is very basic) without doing some leg work on their own. If people don't do it and or don't want to be bothered that's where I get miffed! These are adults we are talking about for the most part. However, they seem to lack a quality that we need in society more today then ever. Seems people today feel entitled to not think, not put in the time, and expect the answer in a pill or silver bullet. It is evident that some people just don't want to think, work, or put in the effort to achieve something on their own. Sorry for the rant. :-X


You can thank the internet for that. ;D


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

I'm a former English teacher (retired), and I remember well always telling my students, "There is no such thing as a stupid question." I didn't mind repeating the same answer over and over again, to different students. That was just part of the job.

However, when it's the same student, asking the same question over and over again, that can get a little frustrating... because it's obvious they weren't paying much attention the first time you answered. That is not the situation here... and anyhow, if you willingly take on the role of teacher, I guess you'd better be prepared to repeat yourself. 

So, like a few of the posters have suggested here on this thread, there is always the option of not responding. It all depends on whether or not you got up on the wrong side of the bed that morning! (Remember, all you kiddos out there in cyberspace, I am watching your spelling and grammar.) HA-HA-HA!! ;D


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Autocorrect takes care of spelling. Grammar, :-[
On the iPad, typing takes a little getting used to.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

I am glad this topic came up.

I noticed an interesting result.

Answers to questions are more in-depth and well thought out. 


Well done.


----------



## mattgbox (Jul 19, 2011)

msWhipple I agree with you that the same student asking the same question over and over again has to be the most annoying thing in the world. I have the same problem with colleagues at work. At least I get to work from home with my V for most of the week, she never asks the same question in the same way twice. Although she has got to point of nudging me for attention when I dont look at her for 10 minutes


----------



## Mendeldave (Aug 1, 2011)

As a "new" poster, I didn't see the search button for a while... after all, being new also means not being familiar with the site. 

I've tried using the search and not always found what I was looking for, so I posted something and later, having read other seemingly random posts, I found that my answer was in there after all.

Stickies would be nice. Sometimes it's nice to ask your own questions though... to the new poster, it might feel different than to the experienced posted who might find it to be a repeat. 

I've found a lot of useful info on the site, whether I've had to ask for it, or search for it. so I've been pleased.


----------



## SandraDee (Oct 19, 2010)

mswhipple said:


> So, like a few of the posters have suggested here on this thread, there is always the option of not responding. It all depends on whether or not you got up on the wrong side of the bed that morning! (Remember, all you kiddos out there in cyberspace, I am watching your spelling and grammar.) HA-HA-HA!! ;D


Oh My Gosh, ignore my typing most days. I'm usually on our IPAD and my typing is horrible on that thing. Its embarassing.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Please just forget I ever wrote that... I was only joking!! I went back and found a typo in my own post. All we care about here is the sharing of ideas! ;D


----------



## sarahaf (Aug 17, 2009)

Just thought I'd weigh in. I don't mind repeat questions at all. I think people come to the forum as a place to interact, not just get information. You have the sense that you can discuss your problem with a semi "live" person, not just a years-old thread. I also agree with the suggestion that people who are bothered by it not reply. I think a sticky is a good idea, but remember, people are here to interact and get to know other vizsla owners, so try not to be too impatient with someone who wants to discuss an issue that has already been discussed. If we prohibited that, there would be no discussion, because surely, all of the major issues have been discussed at this point.* Also, an old thread may not include the opinions, recommendations and experiences of current members. It could become outdated at some point. *edit: oh, just noticed gunnr already made this point--so, I agree


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

I'm a newbie to this forum, tried searching and couldn't find the answer so I posted a new thread after only a couple of posts.
I'm also a moderator on a work related forum and have over 20,000 (yes! 20k) posts on it. Whilst a lot of those posts do seem to repeat we never deter people from posting as we believe that "the only daft question is the one that remains unasked"


----------



## mattgbox (Jul 19, 2011)

@harrigab - I agree! Also search engines do not always return the expected results, I know people who cannot seem to find anything in Google, they end up asking me to search for it and I find it in a couple of clicks so that is always going to make some questions repeat etc.


----------

